# On Visa 457 to Sydney - need help on calculating pay and deductions?



## Chaidy8 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, 
I am a new member and I am from Vancouver and have an offer for s 457 Visa to Sydney with AUS $65k salary + Company covered medical & superannuation. 
I will be moving with my husband as we're a young couple and he'll just try to find a new work there. 
I am making some computation but websites are giving me different amounts.

I need help in calculating or determining my take home pay each month and all the statutory deductions that will be applied when moving to Sydney ? This will definitely help me determine if this is enough for us for our basic necessities. 

Thank you! Any advise or information you could give would be helpful!


----------



## adsghosh (Dec 14, 2011)

Chaidy8 said:


> Hi,
> I am a new member and I am from Vancouver and have an offer for s 457 Visa to Sydney with AUS $65k salary + Company covered medical & superannuation.
> I will be moving with my husband as we're a young couple and he'll just try to find a new work there.
> I am making some computation but websites are giving me different amounts.
> ...


Hi Chaidy8,

We are on a 457 in Melbourne. I reckon that your net disposable would be around 4200-4300. Since your medical and superaanuation is excluded from the 65000 , its better. Its not a great start but I guess its manageable . Sydney is very expensive. There are tons of threads you will find answering the cost of living .It would be just enough for your necessities. On a 457 currently there is no LAHFA which is an allowance provided for living away from home. Apart from that from a tax perspective you will be treated just like the PRs and Citizens but you cannnot claim any benefits which the citizens and PRs get. e.g child care, medical, unemployment etc. Do you have kids? If you do then this income is insufficient as schooling is expensive in Sydney. 
you can use the following URL for the tax part.
TaxCalc - Calculate your tax. 2012-2013 financial year

good luck


----------

